# Jasmine



## Grampa Don (May 24, 2019)

Our star jasmine is blooming.  Smells so sweet.







Don


----------



## RadishRose (May 24, 2019)

Don, you are so lucky! Jasmine smells divine... when I see it at the nurseries, I breathe deep! Then I walk back and do it again.


----------



## Kadee (May 24, 2019)

Beautiful and sweet smelling but it’s time for me to get out the hay fever tablets when they are blooming


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 24, 2019)

Very pretty. I love Jasmine tea. I wonder if it is the same variety they use for making tea.


----------



## Grampa Don (May 24, 2019)

Thanks for the comments.

Ruth --  That's a good question.  I looked it up and star jasmine is a different plant and not the same as the true jasmine that is used in tea.

My wife is the plant buyer.  I just dig the hole.

Don


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2019)

I love the scent Don, although I've never smelled the flower....nice photo!


----------

